# Nadine Leopold poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 20



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Nadine Leopold poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (2x)*

7x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

Eine große Freude das sie mit dabei ist! love2


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

Sie hat sich den Auftritt aber sowas von verdient!


----------



## Doflame (10 Dez. 2017)

Sie ist echt ein heißer deutscher Export.


----------

